# Glock magazine question



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I traded a guy through the mail a holster for some AR-15 mags, he sent me four 10 round 9MM Glock mags instead and now no emails from him. The only numbers on them are 3206 on the floorplate. I need to know what model they are for so i can sell them. Thanks.


----------

